# N scale freight yard



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Looking to get my layout back on track. I just need to finalize my yard area. Ultimately I'd like this to be a small freight operation of the island of Isla Sorna. I'm imagining a small passenger terminal or transfer as well. The island is serviced by rail or by ship only. But this will not be the main terminal. The layout is kind of the back lot, of you will, of jurassic park. Perhaps a small sightseeing train and employee transit. 

So I'm looking for recommendations. Stick with the track as is? Modify somehow? Could a small yard realistically be gravel? Or is paved better, and how do you pave it? 

















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice pics, but they don't show the complete layout
in one view. That's what we would need to make
a useful comment. Give it another try.

Don


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

It's 33' long, so kind hard to get in one shot. But really this end is the only option for me. Not interested in redoing anything beyond this end.























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.
With the way ceiling comes down to the wall, that would for make a nice water scene, with something, ( paint/?chalk?/background paper?, something?)
And on where the ceiling comes down put some clouds in in a blue sky. You ever sponge on any paint?
Or, if you want a woods look, do that just and put mountains and trees. 
There are many backdrops on the market.
If you don't want the clouds on the ceiling, the short wall with some kind of backdrop would still look nice?
Stand back and look at your last picture. 
Carry on.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Actually I've been trying to get a backdrop using the Hawaiian mountains. One guy wants $10/ft, which is pretty pricey. Find another guy that will do it cheaper, but he is petty busy. 

Clouds would be cool, but adds to the cost. Id have over $500 in backdrop! And I dint think paint is an option there... the CFO might not allow that!

Yeah, it's also a kids playroom... it's a mess. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

vette-kid said:


> Actually I've been trying to get a backdrop using the Hawaiian mountains. One guy wants $10/ft, which is pretty pricey. Find another guy that will do it cheaper, but he is petty busy.
> 
> Clouds would be cool, but adds to the cost. Id have over $500 in backdrop! And I dint think paint is an option there... the CFO might not allow that!
> 
> ...


CFO?
I didn't mean a mess, I meant, stand back and visualize a backdrop. 
OK, just some thoughts I had when looking at it.
Carry on.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> CFO?
> I didn't mean a mess, I meant, stand back and visualize a backdrop.
> OK, just some thoughts I had when looking at it.
> Carry on.


"Chief Financial Officer"...aka, the wife! 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

vette-kid said:


> "Chief Financial Officer"...aka, the wife!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Sorry, I can't help you out with that problem.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I think that is a lot of space for a yard, including a small people terminal.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, that’s huge real estate for N scale. I agree with the others though, it’s going to be hard to talk about your proposed yard unless we can see the entire layout. Maybe a scale drawing? 
There’s some skilled photographers on the forum. They may have some tips on shooting the whole thing.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Well if there is a pier area for ships to unload or barges to carry freight cars, those areas would be concrete. A more typical rail yard is often just ballasted mostly everywhere. I’m not sure which applies more to your vision. Sometimes with a dirt service road but sometimes those are gravel too. Some of the ballast gets sparse in the lesser used storage areas for snow plows, etc. Those areas get weedy and erosion can carry ballast away/spread it out. 

If it is going to be port-like, I would check satellite images of rail yards near smaller ports(versus san diego etc) such as Vancouver, Washington. Might also check Wisconsin and Michigan. Duluth, Green Bay, Alpena, Escanaba, etc. Just for some general ideas.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

OilValleyRy said:


> Well if there is a pier area for ships to unload or barges to carry freight cars, those areas would be concrete. A more typical rail yard is often just ballasted mostly everywhere. I’m not sure which applies more to your vision. Sometimes with a dirt service road but sometimes those are gravel too. Some of the ballast gets sparse in the lesser used storage areas for snow plows, etc. Those areas get weedy and erosion can carry ballast away/spread it out.
> 
> If it is going to be port-like, I would check satellite images of rail yards near smaller ports(versus san diego etc) such as Vancouver, Washington. Might also check Wisconsin and Michigan. Duluth, Green Bay, Alpena, Escanaba, etc. Just for some general ideas.


No pier, although if I had room I would do a coastline and pier for sure. My layout is narrow, so I'm sticking to as much scenery for dinos as possible. Our island is serviced by rail or boat. Hey, if we can bring dinosaurs to life, we can create a railway over 120 miles of ocean.

I'll experiment with the ballast and grout mixture im using for gravel roads and then maybe add a bit of larger ballast. 

I will attempt to do a diagram later to better show my idea. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

33 feet!!!!
....size does matter....especially in big screen TVs and MR layouts.
That's impressive in N scale, I'm really looking forward to watching this build.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

GTW son said:


> 33 feet!!!!
> ....size does matter....especially in big screen TVs and MR layouts.
> That's impressive in N scale, I'm really looking forward to watching this build.


The beginning of it is here. Although I warm you, the track plan is very simple compared to what most of you would probably do. 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=63439&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's about a scale mile in N scale.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

GTW son said:


> 33 feet!!!!
> ....size does matter....especially in big screen TVs and MR layouts.
> That's impressive in N scale, I'm really looking forward to watching this build.


33 feet = one N-scale mile !  

Traction Fan


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

When I first decided to do a layout here I had considered a small runway (i am a pilot, so that's another interest...planes, trains and automobiles!), but even a short one would take half the length! The width is only 30" so that can still be somewhat limiting. 



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Excuse the crude drawing, my computer is on the fritz. Each square is 2" here and this is a little over half the length. Really just the half in question, the other half will be a lake and scenery so I don't want to mess with it. 

The yard will be gravel with a gravel road, depicted, leading to the research station and the other end. The warehouse and other buildings are approximate sizes and yet to be purchased. Something like what's pictured below. The freight siding could easily be adjusted or added onto, open to suggestions. All rail depicted has 1.5" or greater between the track bed.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Those mirrors are more of a minus than a plus! Distracting.


----------

